

Unifying the Value Universe - spl
http://onthespiral.com/unifying-value-universe

======
jacobwg
Who else read this as "Unifying the Valve Universe" and got excited about a
post to explain exactly how the Portal and Half-life timelines merge?

Good article, though.

